# Looking for Players



## tawnos76 (Mar 4, 2011)

I run a AD&D 2d ed game night on every other Thursday of the month.   Would you be interested in joining the game.  We can use a few more  people for the group.  If you are interested let me know and you can  also check out my game group at: www.[B]meetup.com[/B]/*Reno*-*RPG*-and-*Board*-*Game*rs-Club

We are currently finished with the current campaign and are set to begin another so this is a good time to join in.  Current level is 8 and we need a Mage, Rogue, or specialized fighter class.

thank you
Martin


----------



## Noctos (Mar 4, 2011)

whats allowed class, race wise


----------



## tawnos76 (Mar 5, 2011)

I go with the books primarily but do allow for some leeway for races to have classes they normally would not.  I have most of the books and there were more allowances in some of the later additional books for the races.  If you want to try a different combination that is not normally allowed just ask.  I have even had a Bard Dwarf used before._ (Made since as the dwarven clans should have someone to help write and sing the dwarven songs and history) _  Although due to their innate magic resistance I would not allow a Mage Dwarf.  
I also use the race level limits but go with one of the in book variants that allows the races to go over that limit but at twice the XP cost as it suggests.  Although getting that high usually takes a while.


----------



## Noctos (Mar 5, 2011)

interesting.
could a duel classs a specialty wizerd say
nerco/fighter half elf

also when dealing mulit class people i'm sure you have them pick one class at atime to raise. but how about when they use skills or cast spells does that xp go in to the class required to do said action.


----------



## tawnos76 (Mar 5, 2011)

Dual class characters will choose 1 class to raise for that level.  They still get the benefits of the other class but all XP earned from that level go to that class.  
Multiclass characters raise the levels of both or three depending on which build they took but level up slower then the dual class character will.  
I do not differentiate between humans and demihuman for choosing multi or dual class characters.  Their level progression is slow enough without adding those restrictions.

I would allow a half-elf to dual class as a Necro/Fighter.


----------



## Noctos (Mar 6, 2011)

you said starting is around 8th lvl thats cool i guess seems rather high for new adventures but cool. umm could a get a little discribtions of the world, history, famous people, common threats to the reign we are in. Local villages or cities any well known places of interest. the most powewrful & well known priest and mage with in a 100 miles

important things you may have personally altered that could effect me in my game play.


----------



## tawnos76 (Mar 6, 2011)

They just finished in a small town helping to clear the mines of a mad Tinker gnome threat and then cleared the villages old keep from raiders.  They had leveled to 5 after that.  
The village is currently situated in the Silver Marches west of the Aunaruch desert.
The are currently now headed north to the mountains to remove a goblin incursion that is threatening one of the main trade towns.  So far before we ended I let them know that the Goblins had set up a large military post and they were to harass the Goblins but not take them on head on as even at level 8 there are too many of them to win in a head to head attack.  They were sent there by the local Mayor of the village to help return the trade routes to normal and that is all the info they had.

The nearest major keep ios Hellgate Keep and they are far from the coastal town of Waterdeep, Neverwinter or Luskan.  There has been some movement of events that has been leading them around and they do not yet know who is behind it.  ELminster is currently wandering the realms again but they have never met him but have heard of him.  The most powerful mage so far has been Tauran who set himself up in retirment on the small mining village where they just came from.  He has helped in identifying and creation of a few small items for the group.


----------



## Noctos (Mar 6, 2011)

ok now i gues i just need to know how you want me to roll my person up and i'll do that this afternoon


----------



## tawnos76 (Mar 6, 2011)

You can go here for the rolls and use method VI for the stats.
AD&D Character Generator for the Advanced Dungeons and Dragons role-playing game

Choose 3 Magic items for your character with weapons being no greater than +1 and armor no greater then +2.  No super artifacts yet.


----------



## Noctos (Mar 6, 2011)

whats a super artifact? where do i send my character sheet copy. cause i figure you want a copy to correct?


----------



## tawnos76 (Mar 7, 2011)

I just meant that no really powerful Artifact as one of your 3 choices to add to your character.  
I will send you my Em-ail address by PM.


----------



## Noctos (Mar 7, 2011)

Paldoto returns the flint to his pouch and removes a small sharpening stone. He seats himself upon a large rock just east of the campsite. He pulls the quiver from his left shoulder, removes an arrow, and gently starts to slide the head back and forth across the stone. Half a click later he replaces the arrow in his hand with another and continues the process. These acts continue until all but three are sharpened. Each of the three bear a ruin symbol upon the shaft. The symbols are different from the other $&@ when he has finished he swings the quiver over his left shoulder and approaches his two travel companions who have already started to eat the food prepared by Salvatis. The middle-aged elf takes out his dagger and stabs the slab of lamb then cuts off a large piece of bread. He kneels next to Salvatis and starts to devour his food as though he has been fasting for weeks.


----------



## tawnos76 (Mar 8, 2011)

How is the character generation going?

Our next meeting is Thursday 18th.  If you would like to sign up please do at:
www.[B]meetup[/B].com/*Reno*-*RPG-and-Board*-*Game*rs-Club


----------



## Noctos (Mar 9, 2011)

it's done and you'll have my person in the next 24 hours i'll messssage you my skype name so we can discussss details there.


----------



## tawnos76 (Mar 11, 2011)

That works for me.  I will give you call then.


----------

